# Zebralight H51w OR Zebralight H31w - which one should I get for running?



## Outdoorsman5 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have two zebralights & love em. I want a neutral light for running (I go running before the sun comes up.) Half of my run is on the road and half is in the pitch black woods on trails. Normally I run 30 min to an hour....occasionally longer. Recently I've been using my sc30 and sometimes my sc60 - both are cool white. I wear them on top of my head in a Nitecore D10 headband. I did have a H51 & a sc51, but gave em away as presents...loved em both.

I now want a neutral to warm color tint, and this will be my first neutral color light. I'm having trouble deciding between the H51w and the H31w. I have tons of new eneloops, and have 2 AW brand RCR123 batteries. I have good chargers for both types of batteries. I'm currently leaning towards the H51w because of the runtimes and because I like the size....plus alkalines are easy to get if I was in a pinch (like on a trip.) I plan to use this light for camping & hiking as well.

I've noticed that both of these lights have slightly different output levels. Also, the runtimes listed for the H51w are the runtimes I would expect since I would be using eneloops (which is what the light was tested with.) I like that the H31w is smaller, but it would have shorter runtimes for me since I'd be using Li-ion RCR123 rechargeables. I like how fast Li-ion batteries charge, but the runtimes listed for that light were based on a CR123 primary which I will not be using.

Based on your experience, which one should I get? Why?


----------



## B0wz3r (Mar 30, 2011)

I have an H51w, so that's my recommendation. I'm strictly an AA format guy. You'll get longer run times, and be able to get replacement batteries easily; that won't be the case with 123's. I always use L91's in my H51w... I like the much lighter weight than nimhs or alkies, and they outlast nimhs by about 1/3 more.


----------



## smokey616 (Mar 30, 2011)

One thing to consider is that the H51 has been optimised to run on Eneloops, which are heavier than Lithium AAs. And the light itself being heavier than the H31 you're gonna get a relatively heavy headlamp which isn't ideal for running. I'd go with the H31w.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Mar 30, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> I have an H51w, so that's my recommendation. I'm strictly an AA format guy. You'll get longer run times, and be able to get replacement batteries easily; that won't be the case with 123's. I always use L91's in my H51w... I like the much lighter weight than nimhs or alkies, and they outlast nimhs by about 1/3 more.






> One thing to consider is that the H51 has been optimised to run on Eneloops, which are heavier than Lithium AAs. And the light itself being heavier than the H31 you're gonna get a relatively heavy headlamp which isn't ideal for running. I'd go with the H31w.


 
Both of you have very good points. I like the H51w because it runs on AA's & I favor my AA lights more than my cr123 & rcr123 lights. Also, the H51w has better runtimes on a rechargeable compared to the H31w. HOWEVER, the H31w is smaller & lighter which has advantages for running & other applications. 

Does anyone know the runtimes of the H31w on an AW RCR123?


----------



## B0wz3r (Mar 30, 2011)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> Both of you have very good points. I like the H51w because it runs on AA's & I favor my AA lights more than my cr123 & rcr123 lights. Also, the H51w has better runtimes on a rechargeable compared to the H31w. HOWEVER, the H31w is smaller & lighter which has advantages for running & other applications.
> 
> Does anyone know the runtimes of the H31w on an AW RCR123?


 
I doubt you'll notice the difference in weight between the two lights, unless you're going to be running in really rugged conditions... 

The weights listed by ZL are 28 and 35 grams; while you might be able to feel a difference in them in your hand, you're much more sensitive their than what your neck muscles are going to notice.

With respect to the form factor, it's a matter of choice. I prefer lights that are longer and slimmer, so that fits well with my preference for AA's. Again, if you're willing to run L91's in your new light like I do, I really doubt the 51w is going to be too heavy for you. And again, in my experience, L91's give a good 35 - 50% more run time than any of the nimh's I use.


----------



## GeoBruin (Mar 30, 2011)

Outdoorsman5, 

We had a good long thread about running headlamps that I think got wiped out when CPF went down. It had lots of testaments from runners who were also flashaholics. Several folks have tried running with the H51/H31 and always seemed to encounter the same issue with the light bouncing. I am one of them. I love my H51 and got it specifically for running but the bouncing issue was distracting and unbearable. 

Several clever ideas were attempted to secure the ZLs. Some required a little engineering skill, others did not. For myself, I wound up with the following solution. 












I found that you must absolutely have a top strap to prevent the light from torquing downward when your foot strikes the ground. But, you don'y have to have a dedicated top strap mount. Just using another strap (the one in the picture is from a BD headlamp but I have since started using the one that came with my SC51w) and wrapping it around the light, over your head, and around the back of the main strap holds the light in place perfectly. 

I run with this configuration at least twice a week now and it works like a charm. Also, I discovered that I can mount my SC51w in its silicone holder on the top strap facing forward for use on long runs when I need the extra runtime.

It may not seem like the most elegant solution but it actually works perfectly, does not require any additional engineering, and if you already have other ZLs, you have all the straps you need. 

That said, either the H51w or the H31w will make fine running headlamps, and the weight difference will be unnoticeable, especially with the implementation of the top strap.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Mar 30, 2011)

GeoBruin said:


> Outdoorsman5,
> 
> We had a good long thread about running headlamps that I think got wiped out when CPF went down. It had lots of testaments from runners who were also flashaholics. Several folks have tried running with the H51/H31 and always seemed to encounter the same issue with the light bouncing. I am one of them. I love my H51 and got it specifically for running but the bouncing issue was distracting and unbearable.



I remember that thread, and remember your solution. I like it...a lot, and will try it out...seems like the best solution yet. I've been using a Nitecore D10 head strap so far. It also has a strap on top with loops for my forward facing lights (the light rides on top of my head.) I've used it with my SC30 & don't even notice the weight, but the SC60 is not as comfortable for longer runs. Overall it works well, but I wanted to go back to a dedicated headlamp with one of these zebralights. If bouncing is not an issue with either one then I think I am still leaning towards the H51w. With the additional strap supporting the light & keeping it from bouncing, the weight is really not an issue. Thanks GeoBruin.


----------



## Bolster (Mar 30, 2011)

Who's the handsome dude you got to model the light for ya?


----------



## tedh (Mar 30, 2011)

One other thing in favor of the H51 - I find it easier to use a handheld light when running on trails with rocks or roots; I can see them better because the handheld light casts longer shadows than a headlamp close to my eyes. The H51 can be removed from the silicone holder and held in vertically in your fist. The H31 is shorter, and won't do this as well. so, the H51 might be slightly more versatile. 

Ted


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Mar 30, 2011)

tedh said:


> One other thing in favor of the H51 - I find it easier to use a handheld light when running on trails with rocks or roots; I can see them better because the handheld light casts longer shadows than a headlamp close to my eyes. The H51 can be removed from the silicone holder and held in vertically in your fist. The H31 is shorter, and won't do this as well. so, the H51 might be slightly more versatile.
> 
> Ted



That's another good point.


----------



## GeoBruin (Mar 30, 2011)

tedh, that is a VERY good point. I too have had a great experience running with my H51 in hand.

Also, Bolster, I'm blushing


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 30, 2011)

Do you heel strike run? or do you do a proper forefoot/mid-foot strike?
If you heel strike, you'd need/want the lightest possible lamp.


----------



## GeoBruin (Mar 31, 2011)

MichaelW said:


> Do you heel strike run? or do you do a proper forefoot/mid-foot strike?
> If you heel strike, you'd need/want the lightest possible lamp.


 
I think your question was directed at the OP, but I will say this: I am a meager 155 lb runner with a very efficient stride and I still get a lot of bounce with my ZL. I tried a lot of things in the beginning to keep it from bouncing including modifying my gate a ridiculous amount just to see if I could keep it from bouncing. It's just not meant to be a running headlamp out of the box. 

Most headlamps that are good for running are designed to fit flat against your forehead. The shape of the ZL and the design of the silicone holder mean that it can twist down and foreward with the slightest impact. Now, I'm not talking about twisting inside the silicone holder, I mean the whole thing twist (if only a few degrees) against your head. Unfortunately that few degrees translates into a noticeable bounce of the hot spot at a distance. 

Like I mentioned above however, the lights is light enough that any kind of stabilization (such as that provided by another strap around the light) prevents there from being ANY bounce at all.


----------



## B0wz3r (Mar 31, 2011)

MichaelW said:


> Do you heel strike run? or do you do a proper forefoot/mid-foot strike?
> If you heel strike, you'd need/want the lightest possible lamp.


 
It's been shown that heel-strike running is responsible for all of the various running associated injuries to ankles, feet, knees, etc. A study was done comparing heel strike runners to forefoot runners and the forefoot runners had virtually zero running related injuries in their legs and feet.

In other words, if you forefoot strike when running, you'll have a smoother stride and less bounce in your headlamp. It takes a little getting used to (mainly the extra soreness you'll get in your calved), but once you adapt to it, you'll probably be happier as it is also more efficient and makes you go a little faster. I ran the 50, 100, 440 relay and mile relay back in HS and being a sprinter, I pretty much always ran on my toes. In fact, watch a young child, 2 or 3 years old run... they don't heel strike, they toe run... That tells me it's what nature meant us to do.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Apr 1, 2011)

MichaelW said:


> Do you heel strike run? or do you do a proper forefoot/mid-foot strike?
> If you heel strike, you'd need/want the lightest possible lamp.


 
I've been running for around 25 years off & on, and have never really thought much about this. It appears that I heal strike, and it sounds like I should consider changing this before more injuries set in (I have plantar fasciitis already, but has been corrected with inserts.) Anyway, my stride to me feels & seems efficient, but I guess everyone thinks that of themselves. Anyway, I don't bounce in excess I feel, and intend to try Geobruin's technique when I get one of these. I've been using my sc30 & sc60 so far, but these are worn on top of my head. I'm still thinking it would be more comfortable to have a headlamp on my forehead instead on top of my head.


----------



## ScottG (Apr 8, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> It's been shown that heel-strike running is responsible for all of the various running associated injuries to ankles, feet, knees, etc. A study was done comparing heel strike runners to forefoot runners and the forefoot runners had virtually zero running related injuries in their legs and feet.
> 
> In other words, if you forefoot strike when running, you'll have a smoother stride and less bounce in your headlamp. It takes a little getting used to (mainly the extra soreness you'll get in your calved), but once you adapt to it, you'll probably be happier as it is also more efficient and makes you go a little faster. I ran the 50, 100, 440 relay and mile relay back in HS and being a sprinter, I pretty much always ran on my toes. In fact, watch a young child, 2 or 3 years old run... they don't heel strike, they toe run... That tells me it's what nature meant us to do.


 I am not sure I agree on your assessment of heel vs fore foot striking. I'm not trying to call you out on this, but I'd be very interested in that study. Do you have a source for it? 

If interested , this study (_Hasegawa et al., J Strength & Cond., 2007, (21), 888-893)_ shows that the vast majority of elite runners are heel strikers. A good summary of the discussion can be found here. 
 
For those who want the cliff notes:
Don't focus on the footstrike but instead focus on where your feet land relative to your body. This will help you to keep form overreaching, which is the actual problem.

Hitting heel first as part of your natural stride is not inherently bad as long as it doesn't act like a brake, which is pretty rare in my observations of runners in the races I participate in. I've actually never seen someone who heel strikes that bad.

In fact, more problems usually occur when some try to change their gait from heel to fore.

Sprinters will run on their toes as you did in school. I used to as well in short-distance races, but as a former mile-specialist, I can tell you that I did not run the mile naturally on my toes and today I run the marathon with a heel strike. I just let my feet strike where they may. 

The only time I got a foot injury in the last 20 years was a Mortons nueroma I caused because I was trying to change my gait. Big mistake.

To get back on topic, I love running with my Zebralight H501w. Its the best light I've ever owned for running.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Apr 8, 2011)

ScottG said:


> I am not sure I agree on your assessment of heel vs fore foot striking. I'm not trying to call you out on this, but I'd be very interested in that study. Do you have a source for it?
> 
> If interested , this study (_Hasegawa et al., J Strength & Cond., 2007, (21), 888-893)_ shows that the vast majority of elite runners are heel strikers. A good summary of the discussion can be found here.
> 
> ...



Good lesson....thank you. I had not considered the H501w for running, but have really wanted that light (mainly because it seems to be such a favorite among CPF'ers & I like floody lights.) I may have to get it along with one of these - H51w or H31w....or just get all three.


----------



## ScottG (Apr 8, 2011)

Can't go too wrong is buying all of them :thumbsup:

I really like the flood on this light while running and its one reason why this is my favorite. No moving around my head to scan the sides of a rough road or trail.

I use the lowest setting for early evening just for safety when running against traffic and then progressively move up the the highest setting as it gets darker. Of course, you lose that high setting if the battery is run down. I've carried an extra battery when on looong runs at night.

The other thing I like is the light weight. I can't tell its on my head using the stock headband.


----------



## davidt1 (Apr 8, 2011)

+10 for the H501.

I have been switching back and forth between the H51w and the cool H501. I have been using the H501 for the past three days. I am wearing it around my neck right now with the homemade lanyard/headband as I type this post. I don't miss the H51w even though I like NW tint more than cool white. That's because the even flood beam of the H501 is just so darn useful. Battery life takes a hit over the newer, more directional, and more efficient H51w because I have to use the H501 on high most of the time. But in the age of Eneloop batteries, that's not a problem.

It's too bad Zebralight has decided not to make an updated version of this wonderful light.


----------



## B0wz3r (Apr 9, 2011)

ScottG said:


> I am not sure I agree on your assessment of heel vs fore foot striking. I'm not trying to call you out on this, but I'd be very interested in that study. Do you have a source for it?




I don't unfortunately. But, you can probably do a quick search on Yahoo to find the story about it, because I read it in a Yahoo News story a while ago.

I'm sure you could probably find it with a Google Scholar search too, or something similar.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Apr 26, 2011)

I've been procrastinating on my decision regarding this thread (mostly because I recently bought a Quark 123x2 Turbo X and then bought two lights for my nephews as gifts,) but have finally made my decision on a couple of headlamps. I just ordered the H51w and since the H501w is on the top 10 "must have" list I ordered it as well. Can't wait. 

What motivated me is a power outage that started last night, and still continues today. I live on the air force base here in Arkansas, and we got hit hard by tornados last night leaving us in the dark. We made the best of it and REALLY entertained ourselves and our guests with my huge collection of lights. After the storm passed we walked around with my new Turbo X and my EagleTac M3C4 XM-L plus my zebralights, quarks, & fenix lights - lit up the whole area & then some. When I needed both hands free I used my SC30 on top of my head. I run with this light rigged this way. The problem with it though is that my head gets in the way of some of the beam, and the H51w can fix that.

I have wanted these headlights for a while, and decided last night I'd waited long enough. When I went to bed I tried to read a book using my SC30 on my head, but the hot spot was too bright & too annoying. So, I also decided that I'd waited long enough for a pure flood light like the H501w. So, I'm really looking forward to these lights and looking forward to being even better prepared next time.


----------



## GeoBruin (Apr 27, 2011)

Yay! He did it the CPF way and ordered both! Now, be sure to let us know what you think once they arrive.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Apr 27, 2011)

GeoBruin said:


> Yay! He did it the CPF way and ordered both! Now, be sure to let us know what you think once they arrive.


 
I love it when I order both.

I'll update the thread with my thoughts on them, and thanks geobruin for the great idea on how to wear the H51w while running. I'm planning to use your method, and I thought that when I go camping I'll rig both of them up on the same headband, one in front & one in back. I can rotate them around for ease of use - saw this set up on another thread, and looked good. Thanks everyone else for the help & great input.


----------



## LA OZ (May 6, 2011)

I have ordered both and just received the shipping confirmation. I have opt for the H31w as it was cheap and the H51 for running.


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 7, 2011)

I would like to know which is great for flood ability for reading and close up use in dark.....& how well the spot is for hiking etc. 

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## MichaelW (May 7, 2011)

*Fun run?!? Who runs for fun?*

What mode [output] for running?
35 lumens [H31Fw] might be enough for familiar terrain? But the equivalent mode of the H51 would probably not be.


----------



## LA OZ (May 24, 2011)

The H31w is very nice and only slightly dimmer than the H51 for the naked eyes. I personally prefers the H31w maybe because of its warm led. The older Zebralight that I have is pure flood that is a joice for reading but nothing like these reflector zebra for through. I say, get the flood version with frosted glass if you prefer close up reading.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (May 25, 2011)

I forgot to updat the thread with my thoughts on the lights I got - the ZL H51w and the ZL 501w.

The H51w is perfect for running. I mostly use the medium 1 setting (26 lumens) for dark paved areas, but when I get in the woods on a dark trail I run it on max. The balance between throw & flood is great, and the neutral tint is awesome. The light bounced too much on the provided single headband, so I tried Geobruin's idea of using two bands. This method works well, but I like to take the head band off while not in use. Putting it back on the right way is a little tricky, so I wanted another solution. I am now using a "Nite Ize" head band that is perfect - no bouncing around, and the single head band is comfortable & sturdy. Also, I intentionally let the battery run down on max. The light switch to the low 1 setting (2.2 lumens) and ran for the next 30 minutes no problem. This was still enough light to get me home, so I am not afraid of this light instantly leaving me in the dark....nice. I also carry a Quark 123x2 Turbo X as my other light when running mostly to see things at a distance, so I'm always covered with a back up light. I like the throw & brightness (450 lumens) of this light plus it's quite small (and I use a quark finger loop to keep the Turbo X attached to my hand.)

The H501w is an incredible flood light. Perfect for up close work, but not great for running. It works fine for familiar terrain, but for trails I need more throw. Still the H501w might be the coolest flood light of all times. Great for anything up close and awesome for reading. I'm really glad I got the neutral tint especially in this flood light. I can't wait until the much brighter version of this light is released later this year - the H502!! I will definitely get it in the neutral tint as well.


----------



## scottyhazzard (Jul 30, 2011)

A 502 is coming... Ah, crap. My wife is gonna kill me. Only thing better than the ZL 501 for what it does would be 2 501's- now there's going to be a 502. Anybody know when? I hope it's close to the price of the 501... My wife is not gonna like this.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Aug 1, 2011)

scottyhazzard said:


> A 502 is coming... Anybody know when?



The H502 is projected to be out sometime in the 4th quarter this year. You can see ZL's upcoming lights by clicking the red link on their home page that says, "Compare All Models." Here it is - ClickHere


----------



## RCantor (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for that link, Outdoorsman5. Looks like I'll be waiting for the H600w and H502w


----------



## iron potato (Jan 6, 2012)

Argh ! I pulled the trigger for SC31Fw & H51Fc, been informed by ZL they've been shipped out, I'll wait patiently the two then... 

Wishlist of either H600w or H602w / SC600w & Q50w


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Jan 6, 2012)

Since this thread has been resurrected, I'll do another update. I have mentioned some of these things below on other threads. I used the Zebralight H51w (neutral tint) for running for a while, but then got the H51 (cool white.) I liked the cool white version better for running - seemed brighter & seemed to give me better contrast when on trails. The golden color of the neutral tint looks nice, but blended in too well when running in the woods making the neutral tint seem to be too dim. The cool white version fixed that for me. For a headlight running on a AA battery the Zebralight H51 is my favorite, but I now have a new favorite...

I recently got the Zebralight H600 (cool white), and feel it is as close to a perfect running light that there is (for me anyway.) When I started this thread I lived in Arkansas, and my run was a little different than it is now in Georgia. In Arkansas half my run was on a dark sidewalk & the other half was on trails. Where I live now I'm almost exclusively running on trails in the pitch black woods. The extra lumens (750 max) & awesome runtimes of the new H600 are just incredible & very useful in these conditions. The H600 is more floody than the H51 which I really like, but it's not too floody. For me I want some throw, so I can see far enough ahead on the trail. I always have a throwy light in my pocket to see even further down trail though, but feel the H600 gets the job done just fine on its own without giving me tunnel vision.

The new H600 and of course the H51 both fit in the NiteIze headband. The NiteIze headband is a must for runners when using either of these headlights because it allows you to run without the light bouncing all around. The provided zebralight headbands allow the light to bounce around too much. The NiteIze headband fixes that. It's made out of a stiff nylon, and fits on my head with the comfort of a hat rather than being a constriction band. When camping I still use the zebralight headband only because when in camp I like being able to pull my headlight down around my neck. The stretchy zebralight headband allows this very easily, where as, the stiff velcro niteize headband doesn't (at least not as easily since you'd have to adjust the velcro & then readjust it...bit of a pain.)

The Zebralight H501w is my all around favorite flood light. Awesome for around the campsite while putting up a tint, cooking, cleaning up, walking around camp, etc. Also, great around the house during power outages, and I use it when grilling. The H501w does not have enough throw & is not bright enough for running though. I really like the neutral tint with this light, and I prefer the neutral tint for general uses & close up uses. When I get the newer version of this light (the H502w) I plan on getting the neutral tint yet again.

Regarding neutral & cool white tints - When I'm out running or hiking I prefer the brighter cool white lights. The cool white tint gives better contrast and appears significantly brighter than the neutral tint even when comparing identical lumens. The 170 lumens of my cool white H600 appears to be brighter than the 172 lumens on my neutral H51w when in the woods. They look about the same when doing a ceiling bounce test. The neutral tint is nicer looking, but blends in too well with the colors in the woods. The cool white tint doesn't blend in as well which is why it gives better contrast. This contrast is what I want when moving quickly on a trail. For general uses I still prefer the neutral tint like my ZL H501w and my edc which is a Quark AA with a Neutral XML head on it.


----------



## icedmocha (Jan 7, 2012)

ScottG said:


> I am not sure I agree on your assessment of heel vs fore foot striking. I'm not trying to call you out on this, but I'd be very interested in that study. Do you have a source for it? If interested , this study (_Hasegawa et al., J Strength & Cond., 2007, (21), 888-893)_ shows that the vast majority of elite runners are heel strikers. A good summary of the discussion can be found here.


I realize that this is an old post and I am somewhat necromancing here, but I will reply regardless. The link to this study seems to be dead, but from what I can tell upon researching is that the study cites modern runners, doesn't address injury rates, or types of shoes used in the study. Looking around the website, their argument seems to be that people heel strike because they wear shoes (obvious) and therefore it's ok, _because they wear shoes_ (circular logic). That was a cursory look, and they may not be saying that heel-striking is preferable. A site with good explanations and videos of the biomechanics of forefoot striking is here:http://www.barefootrunning.fas.harvard.edu/4BiomechanicsofFootStrike.html


----------



## icedmocha (Jan 7, 2012)

Outdoorsman: I am looking at the h51 and the forthcoming h502. I had considered the the h600, however with the required batteries and charger the price balloons to around $140.00 (using aw2800 batteries). Most of my running is pavement though I anticipate more on the appalachain trail, at night, in the future. Obviously the specs on the 502 aren't yet here. Do you think it's worth waiting for the 502, and do you think the premium of the 600 is worth it over the 51? Thanks.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Jan 9, 2012)

icedmocha said:


> Outdoorsman: I am looking at the h51 and the forthcoming h502. I had considered the the h600, however with the required batteries and charger the price balloons to around $140.00 (using aw2800 batteries). Most of my running is pavement though I anticipate more on the appalachain trail, at night, in the future. Obviously the specs on the 502 aren't yet here. Do you think it's worth waiting for the 502, and do you think the premium of the 600 is worth it over the 51? Thanks.



I do feel the H600 is worth the extra cost in batteries & charger, but I am a flashaholic. The overall output and incredible runtimes are reason enough for me. The H51 gets the job done just fine, and I really love that light. When in the woods though I'd prefer the extra output of the H600. If you do end up going running on the Appalachain trail then you may want the extra output & runtimes of the H600.

If you're just running on pavement/roads/sidewalks, you don't need anymore output than the H51. Even the output & runtimes on one of the mediums is enough & great for longer runs. When using the H51 on trails though I preferred one of the high output options at a minimum. I even found that running during the summer on trails is when I need/prefer a lot more light than even the H51 can provide. I came across spider webs stretched across the trail regularly, and I tended to run two lights while on the trail (200 lumen H51 on my head, and a handheld light like the 450 lumen Quark 123x2 Turbo X.) That's 650 lumens which sounds like overkill, but I needed it to spot them before face-planting into a fat Arkansas spider & its web. I'll prolly have the same problems with spiders even though I moved back to Georgia....same climate. But, the trail I now run is a good bit wider than the trails I ran in Arkansas, so hopefully I won't have such a problem with them.

During fall, winter, & spring I'm liking the 170 lumens for 7 hours or the 270 lumens for 4 hours on the H600. I will not need to worry about runtimes at all with output & runtimes like these. Again, well worth it to me when getting performance like this.

The H502 may be bright enough to run with, but I'm not real hopeful about that. I have not been very successful in the past running with pure flood lights in the woods. On the streets they're fine, but when running a trail I need some decent throw to see far enough ahead. I am looking forward to the H502w though, but not for running. I've been using my H501w around the campsite, and am looking forward to a brighter version of that light for general use.


----------

